
Powerful backdoor found in software used by 100 banks and energy cos - anthraxstars
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/powerful-backdoor-found-in-software-used-by-100-banks-and-energy-cos/
======
tclover
People can say whatever they want, but Kaspersky RE guys are really good.

